# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Bezugsquellen >  Online-Branchenbuch für Chiangmai

## Bagsida

*Online-Branchenbuch für Chiangmai*

----------


## TeigerWutz

Sehr interessant! ...*404 Not Found error*  ::  

Kann man, glaub' ich, auch schon "stanzen"

----------


## Bagsida

So ist das eben mit Web-Pages

http://www.chiangmaibranches.com

----------


## pezi

nix da.. da kommt so eine manager zeitung,sonnst nix...gruss pezi

----------


## TeigerWutz

Chiangmai-Farang-Business-Listing

Allerdings seit 07.02.2010 nicht mehr aktualisiert  ::

----------


## Bagsida

Bei mir kommt das

----------

